# Breastfeeding but broody!



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I'm still breastfeeding my 10mth old son and ready to start trying for a sibling. 
We have 4 'good' quality blastocysts that we can use but I guess I'll have to stop breastfeeding completely before starting treatment?? 

I have had 3 cycles so far (every 27-30days) 

Does anyone know the protocol of FET (medicated or natural) and breastfeeding? 

Thx


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Boo,

I’m glad to hear of someone else who’d like to continue b’fing.  So many think, or are told, that they have to stop!  

I was still b’fing when we tried for our second child.  Whether it is possible or not will depend on the type of treatment (i.e. meds) you’ll need and your doctor as some doctors are more favourable towards f’ding than others.

Certainly, b’fing needs to be down to a level that allows your cycle to start again.  Some find that their period comes back very quickly in spite of b’fing and others who are without a period for two years.  If your cycle has started again, everything is probably fine.

I’ve had two types of treatment.  First one with induction of ovulation and then IUI.  The consultant knew I was b’fing (G demanded to feed during the consultation.  He was only about 10 months so I couldn’t refuse without total drama erupting!).  I was quite worried as I would have preferred to keep it quiet but the consultant didn’t bat an eyelid!  So, clearly there were no contra-indications.  I think I was on Fostemon at the time.

The other treatment has been FET.  For that, I’ve been on estrogene and progesterone tablets (supplied by the CZ clinic).  I have kept my b’fing quiet this time.  Partly because G being now 3 nobody expects him to STILL be b’fing and partly because I didn’t know what the consultant’s views on this would be.  I didn’t have the courage to open a potential can of worms.  I took the view that both hormones are produced by the body, so cannot be harmful.  The only side effect of the medication was that my milk supply decreased for a while but my body did get used to it (I’ve had to have several treatments).  Also I’m taking Fenugreek tablets.  In any case, milk supply is now fine again.
  
The one thing I considered when all my attempts were unsuccessful was whether b’fing may be the problem.  I did have a blood test to check my prolactin levels and was hugely relieved to see they were normal.  If you b’f for an extended period of times, your prolactin levels drop down to the level of a non-b’fing mum (which fits in with cycles starting again and being fertile again).  This can be checked with a blood test of course.

Sorry for the long ramble.  Hope it helps.  Do feel free to ask anything again.

D.


----------

